# tuning hotntots



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

i have alot of them that dont run true anymore.is there a certain way to tune them?


thanks bob


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just bend the metal connector the opposite way that it is running...ie. bend left if it's running too far to the right... or you can replace the metal piece with a large snap.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I bought some new ones a year ago and they wouldn't run right either. I tuned them but they still don't run like they should. They don't look exactly like they used to either.
I also bought some new Bagley's Monster Shad and had the same problem. I tuned them too but I never used to have this problem with either of these lures. I'll have to look at the boxes and see if they are made in China now like all the other junk we have to buy anymore!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They used to have steel bills and then plastic. Now there steel because the break. 75% Of mine dont run right. The olders ones are better.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

anyone use the kaboom's does the body shape alter the action or effectiveness?


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

iv tried bending the conecter and it helps a little but doesnt seem to be exactly right.do u mean a regular rounded snap with no swievel to replace that conecter?a alot of mine are the older ones and they still arent right.some told me that when his do that he thorws them away and buy more.but thher has to be a way to fix them.ive used the daves kaboom winning streak and have caught fish but the hotntots seem to do better.havent used the kabooms enough to know if they have the same running true problem.but if they dont mabye ill start using more kabooms over hontots thanks for all the info


bob


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I run the small TOTs with leadcore and flatlining with mono. When flat lining, if they run on their side and pop out of the water, I bend the connector, that usually works. In desperation, I try bending the bill. If it still does not run correctly, I add two small split shots and put them on 18" above the TOT. If that does not work, I take the hooks off and throw it away.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i just used a dual lock snap w/o a swivel. buy a bigger heavy duty one.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

If you have the orginal hotntot (older ones w/ metal lip) bend the connector very SLIGHTLY in the opposite way it running, the newer ones you bend the eyelet that's in the plastic lip (needle nose pliars) again make SLIGHT adjustments until running right. The older ones tie direct to the connector no snaps, it is one of the few cranks I run without a duolock snap, the new ones I use a duolock snap I think it a #2 snap. Keep in mind Hotntots when tuned correctly still have a SEARCHING ACTION. If your still having problems it may also be trolling too fast I typically troll them 1.8-2.5 @ around 3.0 is when I've had trouble keeping them down. If you still don't like them don't throw them away I'll take em !!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

speaking of old tots, if anyone is looking for any or any old baits for the matter, give mark from mark's bait a call. he is fully stocked with them and plenty other things.his number is 330-221 5213


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

thanks for the info. i have alot of old and some of the new original series whitch are the same. ive never used the new ones with the plastic lip. do they catch fish ? thanks again bob


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Eye Misor , I'll use both but I love the originals I seem have better luck with them ,not sure why maybe a different vibration from the metal lip ... I dunno ? The originals are also more durable. I'm glad they brought the originals back I was starting to get low on them  !!!!


----------

